# keto refeed



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

whats the best way to carb up on a 24hour refeed.

specific foods times amounts etc....any tips on this is much appreciated


----------



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

what are good ideas for refeed meals also keepin it fairly clean!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Cookie crisp cereal with skimmed milk.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been experimenting with keto (carb ups) and have found that Ausbuilts method he suggested for me work best. He suggested taking 1.5g of simple carbs per 1kg of body weight every 2 hours with a whey shake, keeping fat to a minimum. So at 75kg for me it's like 110g of carbs every 2 hours.

The first time i carbed up i just eat sh!t and the bloat was terrible and took over a week to loose the bloat/glycogen and was actually heavier at the end of the week too. The second time i took Ausbuilts advice and eat 110g of simple carbs/whey every 2 hours, with very low fat and the results were great.

I started the carb up fri afternooon untill late fri night and i didn't look bloated sat morning like i had the week before (even tho i had gained 9lbs due to water/glycogen) muscles were also looking full and hard, thats what you want from the carb up.

As for foods i have found these to be the best, low fat simple carbs (after liturally hours of checking labels in morrisons)

Raisin & cinnemon bagels

soreen

orange fruit loaf

raison & lemon pancakes, 0.5g of fat per pancake!!!!

white bread

meringue

fat free vanilla yog

muller rice

cereal like, bran flake/wheetabx/honey clusters. I use vanilla yog instead of milk

jelly

sweets

popcorn

maple syrup/jam/golden syrup

I start my carb up with a banana/apple 1-2 hours before working out, then use 60g of dextrose/30g whey straight after working out. I then eat every 2 hours like (ausbuilt) suggested. I have a bagel/4 slice of soreen/3 pancakes and cover with jam/syrup n a whey as a meal.

I find after a few meals of carbs i crave real food so will have a jacket potato/tuna/beans or bagel/beans egg/egg whites, this also stops me from feeling sick and allows me to carry on eating lol. I also have less water during my carbup too.


----------



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks mate.. thats pretty much answered everythin i was unsure of.is there any other meals you have come up with on a refeed.. just after variety for future reference aswell.thanks


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Just use the foods listed to get your carb amount. It's all tasty grub so just mix it up and enjoy it!!!


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Any more foods to add to the refeed list mate, thanks for the first lot


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

My fave carb up foods are in the posts below bud, dextrose is good too.

Just keep fat low and carbs high. I've lost the love with keto as it's leaving me bloated and have gone back to low carb.............


----------

